# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tìm Kiếm Trên C#

## metoodiep247

tình hình của mình là nó báo là ko tìm thấy mà sao vẩn xuất ra data nhỉ, hay la cây truy vấn mình sai ?

bạn biết không ?

trong CSDL là 12/12/2010 nhưng mình muốn so sánh theo năm thui 


OleDbConnection conn = new OleDbConnection("Provider = Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0; Data Source =data.mdb");
conn.Open();
try
{
string sql = "select * from ThanhVien where year(NgaySinh) >=" + cbTimTuNam.Text + " and year(NgaySinh) =<" + cbTimDenNam.Text + "";
DataTable dt = new DataTable();
OleDbCommand cmd = new OleDbCommand(sql, conn);
OleDbDataAdapter da = new OleDbDataAdapter(cmd);
int n = cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
if (n > 0)
{

MessageBox.Show("Bạn Đã Tìm Thấy !", "Thông Báo ! ");
}
else
MessageBox.Show("Bạn Đã Không Tìm Thấy ! ", "Thông Báo ! ");
da.Fill(dt);
conn.Close();
dataGridViewKQTK.DataSource = dt;
int i = 0;
foreach (DataGridViewRow rowDT in dataGridViewKQTK.Rows)
{
rowDT.Cells[0].Value = ++i;
}
}
catch (Exception ex)
{
MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
return;
}
finally
{
conn.Close();
}


ai biết xin giúp đỡ nha !

nếu có cách khác xin chỉ giúp nha !

thank

----------


## hantrongtai1

^^ bạn chỉ cần chụp tấm ảnh? Giao diện và các thao tác như thế nào. Để hướng dẫn dể hơn.

----------


## ilgod

Bạn phải kiểm tra dt chứ
Nếu dt.Rows.Count==0 thì Không tìm thấy
Ngược lại thì tìm thấy

----------


## cunghait

Chào bạn

Trong SQL Server kiểu datetime khi bạn sử dụng SQL để truy xuất thì phải đặt giữa 2 dấu '
còn trong Access bạn phải sử dụng dấu #

string sql = "select * from ThanhVien where year(NgaySinh) >= *#*" + cbTimTuNam.Text + "*#* and year(NgaySinh) =< *#*" + cbTimDenNam.Text + "*#*";
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Chào bạn

Trong SQL Server kiểu datetime khi bạn sử dụng SQL để truy xuất thì phải đặt giữa 2 dấu '
còn trong Access bạn phải sử dụng dấu #

string sql = "select * from ThanhVien where year(NgaySinh) >= *#*" + cbTimTuNam.Text + "*#* and year(NgaySinh) =< *#*" + cbTimDenNam.Text + "*#*";

----------

